# Darkness



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

This is not a recruitment thread. Merly an intrest thread.

I know i already have a couple running but i just had a great idea.

Basically it is about the world in the near future.

So everything from your nightmares has come from the shadows and has taken the world. All that remains is the Vatican city. From there the Pope has formed an elite warrior group. Those warriors must defend the remains of humanity.

So you would either be a preist, crusader or soldier. All have advanced weapons and are highly trained.

So what does everyone think?


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Sounds interesting  I'd have to read some more about it, but sounds good


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

if you need to know a bit more i got my inspiration from a movie.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

I haven't, no =\ But I'll see if I can look it up


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

good. I hope you like it. If anyone has any questions about any of this you can pm me.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok, I like 'different' RPs, this different enough!

I'll have my eye on this one.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

thanks for the input karak.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm going to very much advise against this RP for two big (to me) reasons.

The first is how it seems you came about the idea: on a whim.
-You saw a movie and on that whim came up with an idea which may or may not be a copy of said movie. (I saw what you posted before editing said post Romero, so I am fully aware of just which movie inspired you as would be anyone else who saw the post pre-edit.) What is to stop you from losing interest on a whim? Worse yet, what is to stop you from making this RP a heavily carbon-copied version of that movie?

After all, your current premise is the near future where evil has beset the world and only the Vatican has remained intact; and has an elite fighting force to combat this darkness.

Second, if the main background for the characters is to be elite warriors of the Vatican that would very likely mean that some decent background on Christianity is needed. I don't know about some of you who have already commented in favour of this idea, but I am not Christian, I have little knowledge of it at best, and there are many here on Heresy who have no knowledge of it to speak of.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

ahhh. I see what you are saying Darkreever. Although i will be inspired by the movie it will be hardly similair, only the skeleton of the plot. And the beuty of it is that the preists and crusaders are criminals or soldiers that have been found byt the church to be pure


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Recruitment thread up. Hope it's k mr darkreever.

My new thread that you took intrest in has been launched.



Check it out: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=112282


----------

